# Thyroid Lobe &  Excision of Goiter Help!



## dpumford (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello!  I need some help on this one because we don't usually do surgeries in this body area and not up on coding for thyroids etc.

Our surgeon did a excision of the left lobe of a thyroid and excision of retrosternal goiter.  

For the thyroid I am thinking of code 60210 partial thyroid lobectomy,unilateral. For the goiter, it would be a mass removal, but not sure how to code that. Is the goiter included in the 60210 since it sounds like the goiter is linked to the thyroid?

Then there is 60200, but not sure if that would work either.  

So any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------

